# how to change home ownership



## abcxyz (May 30, 2011)

My mother passed away a year and a half ago. My father who is the technical owner of the house would like to pass it along to me and my family. He is seeing another lady and has moved out. my family lives in it now.

what is the best way to pass along ownership to me without excessive costs??? it is the only home he has in his name. suggestions????

thanks


----------



## mrbizi (Dec 19, 2009)

Consult a lawyer...should be a regular transaction for them. I believe you may have to pay for land transfer tax.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I would imagine you will have to pay land transfer and the lawyer to transfer it over .Use a lawyer to protect yourself if he is giving the house to you outright.


----------

